# Leather seats - Sagging issue



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I have a BMW with individual merino leather and the foam underneath is quite worn which has lead to the leather beginning to say and become loose.

How can I rejuvenate the foam underneath? I saw on Drive Clean YouTube channel a guy using steam on the foam to get it to plump up again back to original shape.

Is this possible through the leather or would I have to take the seat cover off to do it?


----------



## robbieD (May 12, 2014)

I also saw the same video the other day. 

The seat covers will have to come off. The foam will need checking to see if its still in good condition. If it has started to degrade then no amount of steaming will bring it back.


----------



## lenny151 (Aug 9, 2014)

I used a heat gun from a fair distance it will gradually get rid of the sagging parts but keep checking to make sure your leather doesn't get too hot will post a pic to show you


----------



## lenny151 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## tricky tree (Apr 15, 2013)

Great result Lenny.

How long did it take to remove the sagging?


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

This is a good way if it us just the leather that has sagged, please however take great care using a heat gun as they can do serious damage to leather. As has been said if the foam is damaged underneath this will not work and the foam will need to be replaced.
Cheers
Judyb


----------



## helicopter pat (Jul 5, 2014)

A trimmer showed me a trick a few years ago. Put some tea towels in a bowl of water in the microwave for 4 minutes and then lay them on the leather and leave to go cool and most of the sagging will go.


----------



## giggs (May 20, 2011)

helicopter pat said:


> A trimmer showed me a trick a few years ago. Put some tea towels in a bowl of water in the microwave for 4 minutes and then lay them on the leather and leave to go cool and most of the sagging will go.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

The car is only 6 years old with 50k on so the foam should be alright.

I might give the tea towels a go.


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Please take some before and after pictures on the tea towel approach as I'd be interested on this.


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

Maniac said:


> Please take some before and after pictures on the tea towel approach as I'd be interested on this.


Me too!


----------



## kabs (Apr 14, 2014)

tricky tree said:


> Great result Lenny.
> 
> How long did it take to remove the sagging?


? they're 2 different seats, a passenger and a drivers.


----------



## lenny151 (Aug 9, 2014)

tricky tree said:


> Great result Lenny.
> 
> How long did it take to remove the sagging?


Thanks mate :thumb: It took roughly 20mins to half an hour after letting the leather cool down for a couple of mins each time


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll try to get some pictures before and after.
Normally I'm too busy to remember to take photos.


----------



## Rotiform (Nov 16, 2013)

lenny151 said:


>


Looks like the driver seat is before picture, and the passenger seat is the after picture?


----------



## lenny151 (Aug 9, 2014)

Rotiform said:


> Looks like the driver seat is before picture, and the passenger seat is the after picture?












yeah mate thats right heres another pic of the passenger seat before not the best


----------



## afry (May 28, 2010)

good tips


----------

